# Your theories: why do some babes like tummy sleeping



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

The only success I have with getting DD to sleep unswaddled is by putting her on her tummy. I know this is a no-no according to the SIDS rules of the day but otherwise I have a non sleeping baby. She either sleeps on her tummy, sleeps swaddled and rolls onto her face freaking me out and almost suffocating, or no one sleeps at all. So I choose the first one.

Why do some babes need to sleep on their tummies (forgive me, my question mark is not working today!)

Is there an alternative that works for these LOs

I tried placing her on her side but that does not work either.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I think babies do sleep better on their tummies, and maybe the reason for that is the same as the reason for SIDS rates being higher - I don't know. Like maybe they sleep better on their stomachs and SIDS happens more when they sleep really deeply or something. I was able to get the bad sleeper to sleep on her side, and my other one slept great in whatever position so I just kept her on her back. But I get your point. My pediatrician didn't like hearing that my baby was sleeping on her side and wanted me to put her on her back, but she did say that it was better than on her stomach.

I'm too afraid to put a baby to sleep on her tummy. (I say her because I only have girls.) But I sleep on my stomach and always have, according to my mom.

I've read a lot about this issue. I think it's something a lot of parents wrestle with. It's safer for them on their back, but so many sleep really well on their tummies and horribly any other way. I don't even know how much the SIDS rate is affected by the baby being on her tummy rather than her back.

I don't know of any alternatives other than just waiting until they fall asleep on their backs. I'm not sure what the answer is. But I do know that you are not alone in dealing with this specific problem. I hope some more parents pipe in and say how they've handled it.


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm guessing it has to do with how they are positioned in the womb? The direction DD was facing inside me is also the way she sleeps now. She's also a side sleeper.


----------



## Sheepdoc (Dec 21, 2006)

Dr . Sears in one of his books stated that babies oxygenate better when on their belly and it is often the position used in NICU where they have all the monitoring equipment to check O2 sat etc.

I have noticed my children all prefer stomach sleeping unswaddled for the first month before changing to back/side sleepers. I believe SIDS starts after the first month so it made sense to me to follow their lead. It's really hard to have a back sleeper if you nurse side-lying in bed.

Keep in mind the crux of the back to sleep campaign is about crib trained formula fed babies whose normal is not the same as breast feeding co-sleepers.


----------



## starsmagick (Jun 29, 2013)

We put our baby to bed on his tummy sometimes; We just keep a close eye on him. There are days that's just the only way he'll sleep. We haven't told his pediatrician.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who knows why they like it . . . But all three of my babies have slept much better once I put them on their tummy. DD 1 was on her tummy by 1 month, DS by three weeks and DD2 by a week old . . . I did the swaddle thing on their back, but the only way I get long stretches of sleep is on tummy. FWIW, my kids sleep in a co-sleeper with a firm mattress.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought ALL babies preferred their tummies? i can still remember the uproar that came about putting babies on their backs - my grandmother was convinced every baby would spit up in their sleep and aspirate on it.....my first two kids could sleep anywhere - through anything - my third was a little fussier - for naps i always put him down on his tummy. And often to start the night off he would be on his belly - and wake around 2 and then come into bed with me for the rest of the night. For me - watching my younger siblings sleep on their bellies - it really didnt make me too nervous.

he is 3 now and weighs 65lbs - he sleeps anywhere he damn well wants.....


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I have no theories. I just now my third baby prefers to sleep with butt high up in the air. She prefers to tummy sleep in the stroller too...

My first two were happy on their backs.

As for me, i definitely prefer to sleep on the my back, and never sleep on my tummy. That would be most uncomfortable for me.


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expat-mama*
> 
> The only success I have with getting DD to sleep unswaddled is by putting her on her tummy. I know this is a no-no according to the SIDS rules of the day but otherwise I have a non sleeping baby. She either sleeps on her tummy, sleeps swaddled and rolls onto her face freaking me out and almost suffocating, or no one sleeps at all. So I choose the first one.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

My post didn't show up.

I was agreeing because my babies always slept better on their tummies. nobody cared with the first two because they were born in the 80's and all babies seemed to sleep on their tummies. My babies flailed a lot I would wake themselves up and scream.My youngest was born preterm in 1999, but she was also flailing and twitching so I put her on her tummy.

Our pediatrician noted it in her chart but said the fact that we were breastfeeding basically eliminated any risk.

There are higher risks for SIDS than tummy sleeping but it's easier to tell people to put their babies on their tummies to prevent SIDS that it is to tell them they should probably breastfeed to prevent SIDS.in my opinion the entire back to sleep movement is mostly propaganda. In the NICU most babies are on their tummies and baby who have Reflux are of often sleeping prone.


----------



## aidenn (Jun 25, 2010)

My opinion?

I think it's a stability issue. Babies on their backs (even for a diaper change) flail. It's an unnatural position for us biologically - our organs are exposed and we are vulnerable. Curled up in a frog position on our belly protects most of our vital organs and gives us stability. That is also why a lot of us are tummy or side/tummy sleepers, IMO. I have no research basis for this, only anecdotal. My infants all tummy slept.


----------



## tm0sweet (Sep 28, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidenn*
> 
> My opinion?
> 
> I think it's a stability issue. Babies on their backs (even for a diaper change) flail. It's an unnatural position for us biologically - our organs are exposed and we are vulnerable. Curled up in a frog position on our belly protects most of our vital organs and gives us stability. That is also why a lot of us are tummy or side/tummy sleepers, IMO. I have no research basis for this, only anecdotal. My infants all tummy slept.


This. They startle so easily on their backs. I'm also wondering if back sleeping is unhealthy for the natural "C" curve of a baby's spine. It seems like laying flat on the back is not an ideal way to achieve the "S" shaped spine that must be developed as a baby grows.

All 3 of my boys tummy slept from day one despite the propaganda the ped pushed on me.


----------



## SaritaMarina (Aug 11, 2011)

My baby slept on her belly once she was 6 months old and oh my god it was the first time she's taken a 2 1/2 hr nap! After I made this discovery I kept her on her belly because she had really bad acid reflux and to leave her on her back did not sound appealing to me, as she could choke. They say SIDS up to 12 months and so far shes fiinnee.


----------



## keakiepie (Nov 7, 2013)

Tummy sleeping is the only way dd will nap longer than 20 minutes. I have a monitor and check in on her often, but really... she's got plenty of head control and turns her head to either side multiple times during naps anyway.

I've heard that tummy sleeping feels better on the belly for gassy babies, but I'm not sure how true that is. In any case, she's slept on her belly for all naps for several weeks now and has been fine. I'm a little more hesitant to let her at night when we co-sleep because our bed is obviously softer than the PNP bassinet that she naps in, but I do know some mommies who let their babies belly sleep while co-sleeping too.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I had one baby that did fine sleeping on his back and one that would not sleep on his back. My youngest had horrible reflux, so that may have had something to do with it. If you put him on his back, he would spit and choke, so being on his tummy was safer, imo. He is 8 now and still sleeps on his belly.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

All my 3 children where tummy sleepers. Tried the back, swaddle thing for my first and he just could get a good sleep, Would rarely keep sleeping more than 10 minutes. I put him on his tummy and 2 hours of sleep. From them I just put them on their tummies. I am also afraid of the spit up when on there back as my son did when I tried the back thing he was coughing and choking on his milk or spit up.

I also did the side with a pillow or roll up blanket behind it. I really don't think the tummy sleeping is bad.


----------

